# drop bars



## lip03 (10 Feb 2014)

Looking for a cheap set of drop bars, can collect/meet in london, Bedfordshire or Northampton 
Cheers


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2014)

@lip03 just replied


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2014)

What width are you looking for?


----------



## lip03 (10 Feb 2014)

Looking for 31.8 diameter


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2014)

I meant width between the drops, you need to consider that too based on the width of your shoulder blades


----------



## lip03 (10 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> I meant width between the drops, you need to consider that too based on the width of your shoulder blades



Oh haha just measured my shoulders  roughly 400mm


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2014)

I have some 420mm bars. £12, I'm in the City tomorrow


----------



## lip03 (10 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> I have some 420mm bars. £12, I'm in the City tomorrow



Great I am just waiting to hear from biggs tomorrow and I'll get back to you, I am in the city every week mon to fri


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2014)

OK, I am not sure what days I am in this week other than tomorrow. Office near Bank


----------



## lip03 (10 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> OK, I am not sure what days I am in this week other than tomorrow. Office near Bank



Great I ride down ludgate hill past bank station every day!


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2014)

I get the train from City Thameslink


----------



## lip03 (10 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> I get the train from City Thameslink


Erm so do I.... haha I go north towards Bedford


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2014)

I go south lol . You ride a folder presumably


----------



## lip03 (10 Feb 2014)

I certainly do but have my full size bike for weeks I can use it, I work shifts


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2014)

@lip03 & @vickster mine are all 26mm dia


----------



## lip03 (11 Feb 2014)

biggs682 said:


> @lip03 & @vickster mine are all 26mm dia


thanks for looking martin, @vickster I will be in touch soon let me know when you're in the city over the next few weeks if you still have the bars by then i'll have em!


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2014)

Will be in tomorrow or Thursday. What time do you get to city Thameslink?


----------

